# Field Test #4 .45 LC Beretta Stampede Bisley



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Field Test # 4: 45 Long Colt reloads for my circa 2007 Beretta
"(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL.45 LC, Nickel finish (highly polished
stainless steel) with a 4-3/4" barrel.

!!Study the reloading data before using any reloads published!!

One thing I'm finding out, is how unforgiving this type of pistol is.
By that I mean short barrel length with crude sights and short sight
radius.
To get good groups, means full concentration and follow through and
watching that front sight.
The trigger pull must be OK (it doesn't brother or irritate me)(believe
you will know when you have a bad trigger).

.45 Caliber, 225gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452.
6.0grs Alliant American Select (between Min. and Max.) FPS: 750?
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer.
Cartridges: 33 BHA and 7 R-P.
Recoil is manageable. Accurate Load.
Lost count of the number of times the cartridges have been reloaded,
maybe 15 times.

When unload'n, each empty cartridge slipped out of the chamber.
Inspection of the fired cartridges proved, no flat primers, no black spot in middle of primer. . No split/abused cases.

Accuracy at 33 feet was 1-1/2 - 2".and 2" to the Left.

Temperature about 75F, sky clear, sun was out, and 1-5mph breeze.
Shooting was done in the standing, two handed hold position.
I have been very satisfied with these reloads.

Thank you for reading my Field Test.


----------

